# Making cut comb,,,what do you use for containers?



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Would anyone share tips on what to use for cut comb containers?


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

We use plastic sandwich boxes which are a good size if a medium foundationless frame comb is cut into 4 squares. The comb will weigh very roughly 1.2 - 1.4 lbs. Currently we charge $11 per lb for this kind of comb honey compared to $9 for a 1lb jar of spun honey.


----------

